# Excel is not opening document it open only gray screen



## nagamyself (May 28, 2009)

Hi,

when ever i open excel document it open only gray or blank screen. again i had to open same file through file menu, please send me the solution for this issue ,
if i re install whole MS office than also i am facing same problem.

Regards
Nagaraj


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome

See if anything here helps

http://www.officearticles.com/excel/troubleshooting_microsoft_excel.htm


----------

